# Gross Things Thread



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I just found something that I found disgusting as a child and that I still do find disgusting. So I thought I'd make a gross things thread for us to complain about disgusting things.

Here's the first one,
Sawfly larvae:
http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/hortnews/files/images/European pine sawfly.preview.jpg

I first saw these on a pine-looking plant in my garden when I was like 8, disgusting little creatures. I want them all dead.

I don't know which one's worse, the larvae or this:

http://yhsbiology.wikispaces.com/fi...ker-RL.jpg/33281031/sea-lamprey-sucker-RL.jpg

It's a sea lamphrey, I've complained about these on the forums somewhere before. Those little teeth are disgusting, the shape of the creature is disgusting, the eyes and nostrils of this creature is disgusting. Why does mother nature have to produce such disgusting things?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Maggots. Tons and tons of stinky maggots. YEAUCK!

Oh dear... I am eating as I type this. I think I will go to a different site now...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

50seven said:


> Maggots. Tons and tons of stinky maggots. YEAUCK!
> 
> Oh dear... I am eating as I type this. I think I will go to a different site now...


I've heard of people using maggots to eat away at dead parts of their body. Apparently it encourages grow OMG I FEEL CRAWLING IN MY FOOT. I'd rather chop my own arm off than have maggots eat away at it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

any large amount of bugs that arn't in a controlled situation freak me out a good amount.

My dad used to work for city homes and some of the apts would be crawling with roaches. Eee...*shivers*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I hate bristleworms. I see them everyday at work and I still hate them. They also itch like a sonofabitch if you happen to pick them up or touch them. Wilson was happy to tell me about that part after I touched them. Thanks Wilson!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Grease traps/ catchbasins are also pretty gross. Once I had to empty one in a commercial bakery- by hand and bucket, crawling under a giant industrial sink, where I had only about 16 inches of space to work. The stench of all that rotting food and crap was just freaking horrible. The smell was in my nose for days. I still get nauseous thinking about it. It was worse than having to crawl into a crawlspace to replace a clogged sewer line that was full of fresh and not so fresh crap.

That and big fat ugly chicks in bikinis.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*EAT UP! Enjoy!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Joeee said:


> I've heard of people using maggots to eat away at dead parts of their body. Apparently it encourages grow OMG I FEEL CRAWLING IN MY FOOT. I'd rather chop my own arm off than have maggots eat away at it.


Not too sure on the maggots thing as I'm foggy on that but it sounds familar. I hve heard of leeches being used on dead body tissue to help keep the tissue from IIRC dying off. It was on the news and on Discovery Channel before.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Chris S said:


> I hate bristleworms. I see them everyday at work and I still hate them. They also itch like a sonofabitch if you happen to pick them up or touch them. Wilson was happy to tell me about that part after I touched them. Thanks Wilson!


O_______o;;;


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chris S said:


> I hate bristleworms. I see them everyday at work and I still hate them. They also itch like a sonofabitch if you happen to pick them up or touch them. Wilson was happy to tell me about that part after I touched them. Thanks Wilson!


They looks yummy!



Where do you work "see them everyday at work"? Big Als or some fish store? << curious

^^


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Something like that


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Chris S said:


> I hate bristleworms. I see them everyday at work and I still hate them. They also itch like a sonofabitch if you happen to pick them up or touch them. Wilson was happy to tell me about that part after I touched them. Thanks Wilson!


Your enthusiasm just got the best of you 

Yeah...after working a few summers in my dad's restaurant growing up...ALWAYS got stuck with grease trap duties...feel like gagging just thinking about it.

I remember watching an episode of Dirty Jobs and they used a vac truck to clean the traps at a school...couldn't watch it


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

New disgusting thing:

Fish with dropsy.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Not too sure on the maggots thing as I'm foggy on that but it sounds familar. I hve heard of leeches being used on dead body tissue to help keep the tissue from IIRC dying off. It was on the news and on Discovery Channel before.


yeah the maggot thing is cool, it's called debribement, the maggots eat only necrotic and dead tissue, helping remove infection and heal the infected area faster and more effectively than amputating. you'll see it on diabetics with ulcers and infections - usually a last resort before amputation. not very common in canada, but it is done - they do it in india with good success as well as many other countries

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debridement


----------

